# Gokey Boots



## coveyrise90 (Oct 17, 2009)

I was thinking of picking up a new pair of bird hunting boots from Orvis. Any reccomendations?

Adam


----------



## flybum84 (Oct 18, 2009)

what are you looking for in a pair?


----------



## sleepindawg (Oct 18, 2009)

I've had several pairs of Gokey's thru Orvis.  They are extremely well made and durable. Your can also get them custom made if you have any particular sizing issues.  Delivery has been prompt for me as well.  The stiffness of the leather does require a pretty lengthy "breaking in" period, however.


----------



## Nitro (Oct 18, 2009)

www.russellmoccasin.com

You won't regret buying Russell Boots.


----------



## coveyrise90 (Oct 18, 2009)

I've owned a pair of Russell Moccasins. They were the Cavaliers. Very nice boots. But they were a little big.... my older brother still loves them!

http://www.russellmoccasin.com/boots_pullon/cavalier.html

Adam


----------



## coveyrise90 (Oct 18, 2009)

flybum84 said:


> what are you looking for in a pair?



Something for quail hunting.

Adam


----------



## sleepindawg (Oct 18, 2009)

Nitro, I went as far as ordering the Russell catalog but never got around to ordering the boots. I'm seriously ordering some of the chukka's and was wondering what kind of turn around time they have on their custom orders?


----------



## jakerthesnaker (Oct 18, 2009)

*Gokeys and Russells*

I own both the Sandanona and the Zephyrs. If you do go with the Gokey Sandanona (great pull on boot like the Russell Cavalier) then order a 1/2 size up and one side wider. I usually wear a 11 1/2 D in all shoes from Allen Edmonds to Brooks but the Gokeys run funny for some reason. 

It is true that both require a good bit of break in time but they are both great boots. If I am on my feet all day I feel like the vibram sole that the Gokeys have does not hurt my 'dogs' as much as the crepe sole on my Zephyrs. 

Your call, either way they are both great boots. 

Jake


----------



## Nimrod71 (Oct 18, 2009)

Check out the Bird Hunters in the LL Bean book and Rockys.  I guide and have used several different boots and currently have a pair of Rockys, this is my second pair.  Just make sure you get them big enough.  I advise getting the a full size larger and wider if you are going to wear heavy socks.


----------



## preston (Oct 19, 2009)

*gokeys*

let me know if you find a deal on them, i have had about 3 pairs of russells and they hurt my feet after awhile due to having high arches.  a good insole helps out but you need room for it. i think danners offer much more boot for the money and comfort. but i can appreciate the fact that you want gokeys there are nice indeed.


----------



## flybum84 (Oct 19, 2009)

I mostly hunt in the same boots I work in. altamas and danners. I've got a pair of ripple soled altamas that I can't imagine the miles I've put on them and in some pretty aweful terrain and weather. being Infantry will do that. most boots haven't lasted more then two years but those I've had for about 4 1/2 or 5 years. I just picked up some danners for work about 6 months ago and they seem like they'll be good boots. they've already got 90+ miles just in road marches a lone.


----------

